# How to update bank account for Grubhub? And Onboard session required?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

I already signed up, downloaded driver app, and wiw app for a long time but never attend an onboarding session, not sure, is it required? 

Also, I want to update my bank account but can't find a link to do that. Can you guys please help me?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Hybrids said:


> I already signed up, downloaded driver app, and wiw app for a long time but never attend an onboarding session, not sure, is it required?
> 
> Also, I want to update my bank account but can't find a link to do that. Can you guys please help me?


Fairly sure it is required to attend the onboard session. Until you do, they will not enable your account to allow you to actually go online.


----------

